# Is there such a thing as reflective thread?



## howie

Hi,

Just curious if any one is using relfective threads in thier designs and if so, where can we get some? 

How about organic thread? Any of these two types of threads exists out there in the market?

Regards,
Howie


----------



## Fluid

Try here Welcome to Madeira - Herzlich Willkommen bei Madeira - design the future I believe they carry ref;ective threads. Not totally sure.


----------



## EmbDigitizing

I have heard of such threads, but havent seen them.
What i heard is that they are bright and come in a few colors. they reflect when light is passed over them.


----------



## COEDS

Thry do make glow in the dark thread and you have to clean it a certain way , so that it keeps working. I was told you need to wash in cold water only. ......... JB


----------



## howie

Thanks for the responses. I will keep my eye out on anything domestic here in the U.S.


----------



## TEWH

I think 3M might actually make such a thread. Used in firefighter uniforms, etc.


----------



## Madrod

Madeira has a fire fighter thread here is the info:*

*This thread is a flame resistant thread that was developed for aeronautics, fire and safety, motor sports and other areas where safety standards are specified. Fire Fighter is 100% Aramid which contains Nomex® branded fibers from Dupont®. (Nomex® is a registered trademark of Dupont®). It is available in 24 colors. Madeira provides Fire Fighter bobbin thread, bobbins and fire retardant Proban® backing in its E-Zee Backing and Topping™ division. Fire Fighter is a 40 weight thread; #80/12 needles are recommended for best performance.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

I used some reflective thread when it was first introduced. I believe it was made by Robinson Anton. It didn't run as dependably as regular polyester thread but possibly it has been improved. I wasn't happy with the results. Some people use it to add color to a wedding dress because it will appear to be white (during the ceremony) until its exposed to the sun (at the reception).


----------



## lizziemaxine

SunEmbroidery said:


> I used some reflective thread when it was first introduced. I believe it was made by Robinson Anton. It didn't run as dependably as regular polyester thread but possibly it has been improved. I wasn't happy with the results. Some people use it to add color to a wedding dress because it will appear to be white (during the ceremony) until its exposed to the sun (at the reception).


That thread is Solar Active thread - not reflective thread.


----------



## bungy

If you mean reflective as in reflective tape on safety garments, then NO it doesn't exist....yet.
A few years ago I did come across a supplier in USA that were doing some testing.
The problem they had was it didn't run well in the high speed machines we have.
It was reflective enough, just didn't run well - breaks often.

Not sure what you mean by organic thread.
Rayon thread is a product of wood pulp.
Polyester thread is a petroleum product.
Cotton & Wool thread are as the names suggest, made of cotton and wool.

A lot of the results from internet searches are for metallic thread that is then described as having a highly reflective finish...not the same as the glass bead technology that is used on the reflective tapes on safety vests or garments.

I did come across this item, but recommended needle size is 21-24.
Retro reflective thread ( not tape ) - KI SHIN Corp.#
Not really usable when your standard embroidery needle is 10-12.


----------



## AndTees

You may be able to design an applique using reflective material as an alternative.


----------



## JAF

What I was told is the reflective properties come from glass beads and you can't sew with thread that is coated in glass beads because it won't go through the eye of a needle. Personally, I would opt for an applique, made out of reflective material, if the area is large enough.


----------



## freshlysqueezed

What about glow in the dark threads?!?!?!?! just curios i dont embroider but im thinking of getting some hats done and if they have it i want glow in the dark and or this reflective stuff


----------



## lizziemaxine

freshlysqueezed said:


> What about glow in the dark threads?!?!?!?! just curios i dont embroider but im thinking of getting some hats done and if they have it i want glow in the dark and or this reflective stuff


Glow in the dark thread is kind of fun. Robison-Anton has a good color selection of glow in the dark.

Moonglow® Specifications: Manufactured by Robison-Anton® (Division of American & Efird®, Inc.): Manufactures embroidery thread for industrial and consumer markets.


----------



## bungy

Ackermann (Isacord) has a glow in the dark thread as well.
My rep gave me a cone to try a couple of weeks back.
I can see a few uses for it.

Ran well, no issues.


----------



## Damian666

AndTees said:


> You may be able to design an applique using reflective material as an alternative.


Could you please tell me what kind of reflective applique you are thinking of, and where I could get some?


----------

